
Tesla constructs a temporary “tent” assembly line next to their factory - zymhan
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2018/06/elon-musk-lauds-new-temporary-assembly-tent-as-factory-2-0-awaits/
======
WhompingWindows
I don't believe these are flimsy tents in the typical sense, rather semi-
permanent structures added on to the bursting at the seams factory. Seems to
me Tesla will need more factories, whether build from scratch or acquired, if
they want to mass-produce model Y's, more 3's, cars in China, etc.

